# Pick my birthday cigar & somebody's gettin' smoked!



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

My birthday is coming up on the 26th and since it falls on a week day I'm hosting a little get together on Saturday the 30th. I'll be serving BBQed pulled pork with homemade rolls, homemade roasted potato salad, fresh tomato salad and grilled brussel sprouts - it's my birthday, my menu. Also, I'm going to have a lot of Southern Tier beer!

During this get together I'm going to be smoking a cigar to celebrate... So, what do I want from you? I want you to help me pick out my birthday cigar! I have the options listed above, so choose wisely - I'll be taking photos and giving a review of the smoke! Voting ends on the 29th (I think), one vote per person, the option with the most votes wins a fiery demise! Yayyyyyy!

Also, since it's my birthday and I can do what I want (and get away with it), I'm bombing the CRAP out of someone... My target is already picked. He's been nothing but a pain in my side since the day I joined, and that joker has it comin'. Unfortunately, many of you won't be able to see the outcome because it's going to be a Puros Habanos bomb. Muhahahahahahahaha!

Also also, because I'm ZK and we do everything the right way, a random voter is getting bombed! Take that!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Dude -- no options!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

sdlaird said:


> Dude -- no options!


Yeah, I was slow at putting the poll together!


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

Voted and happy birthday!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

Had to vote with the don Carlos. Best cigar I think I've ever had. Thanks Dav0! (gave me his last one to try)

I think an 07 xXx was probably the second best cigar I've smoked. Nice choices Andrew! And happy birthday!


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

had to vote for the opus..... HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

:car:


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a Opus X xXx courtesy of Dav0 but it's nowhere near 5 years old. Ultimately, I voted for the Tenderloin just cause your menu is pork based! :rofl:HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Voted for the Opus because it sounds the best. But maybe a couple should meet their demise


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Nice choices Andrew! And happy birthday!


Thanks, Chris! I wanted to limit my choices to a few really spectacular smokes. It was tough leaving out the Tat Face and the Illusione HL Candela, because they're my top two favorites, but I figured this was a good opportunity to celebrate with something different!

Also, thanks to everyone for wishing me a happy birthday! Don't be too nice to me though, one of you is getting BOMBED!



nikonnut said:


> I voted for the Tenderloin just cause your menu is pork based!


Oh man... That's almost too perfect!



hachigo said:


> But maybe a couple should meet their demise


To be fair, the smoke chosen in this poll will be my after dinner smoke. My afternoon celebratory smoke is already chosen - '06 Cohiba Siglo IV! :thumb:


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Thanks, Chris! I wanted to limit my choices to a few really spectacular smokes. It was tough leaving out the Tat Face and the Illusione HL Candela, because they're my top two favorites, but I figured this was a good opportunity to celebrate with something different!
> 
> Also, thanks to everyone for wishing me a happy birthday! Don't be too nice to me though, one of you is getting BOMBED!
> 
> ...


Really? You hold the hl candela in such high regards? Now I have to try one.


----------



## NovaBiscuit (Jun 14, 2012)

Happy Early Birthday


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

Damn shame there was no ronnie option!!!!!!!


----------



## 36Bones (Aug 18, 2011)

Voted and Happy Birthday, Andrew. :spank: Birthday licks!


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah I agree Paul... Maybe he needs a bundle of Ron mexicos bombed to him


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I voted for the pork! Pork/BBQ, what could be better?


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Voted for Don Carlos.... yum


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Max_Power said:


> Really? You hold the hl candela in such high regards? Now I have to try one.


Yeah, I absolutely love them! I realize that candelas aren't for everyone, but that cigar (and the LFD Double Claro) is like liquid gold.



Bunnosaurusrex said:


> Damn shame there was no ronnie option!!!!!!!


:kicknuts:


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

I say Opus xXx. Reasoning: because it's and Opus.

I haven't had any of those so I can't comment on how they are. Since they are all fairly HTF, I'm sure any of them will be a great birthday smoke


----------



## Shemp75 (May 26, 2012)

i WILL HAVE THE PORK ENTREE WITH A SIDE ORDER OF PORK AND FOR DESSERT, HHMMMMMM PORK OF COURSE!


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

Didn't vote but smoke em all. Hell it's your birthday


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Voted for the Don, a. beacuse I hold your reviews high and I really am curious about those. B. why the hell not. 

Happy early bday bro. Hope your pork turns out great.


----------



## angryeaglesfan (Jun 27, 2010)

Andrew, if I would have known you loved the HL Candela that much I would have tried the one you brought along to the herf when you were in the area.........wishing you the happiest of birthdays my friend, and enjoy whichever sticks you have!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, everyone!



Swany said:


> Voted for the Don, a. beacuse I hold your reviews high and I really am curious about those. B. why the hell not.
> 
> Happy early bday bro. Hope your pork turns out great.


Thanks for the kind words, I appreciate them! When I sit down to review something, I try to do my best & show the tobacco some respect.

And the pork will be great. Applewood smoked with my personal dry rub blend & some homemade sauce for those who like their pulled pork sandwiches sloppy!



angryeaglesfan said:


> Andrew, if I would have known you loved the HL Candela that much I would have tried the one you brought along to the herf when you were in the area.........wishing you the happiest of birthdays my friend, and enjoy whichever sticks you have!


Thanks so much, Barry! I'm working hard on finding a long weekend to come back down. I'll give you a buzz when I do!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

szyzk said:


> Yeah, I absolutely love them! I realize that candelas aren't for everyone, but that cigar (and the LFD Double Claro) is like liquid gold.


+1 Love the LFD Double Claro. Enjoy your birthday and the party! I voted Don C...because of the deliciousness. Good luck bombing!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

pork tenderloin because im a tat whore (and i know better than to finish that sentence)....also in zk style maybe ill send out a bomb to celebrate your birthday.....


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Your menu sounds divine! I love me some grilled brussel sprouts!

And I think an Opus XxX would go really well, too


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

Voted and happy bday big guy!!!


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

i voted for the tenderloin, because Ive never even heard of them!!!


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Don Carlos....Yum Yum.....Happy B-Day,,,,......


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Pork tenderloin got my vote.... and how come you gonna serve up all that good southern food, and not invite a southern boy like myself? Tisk Tisk..... I will remember that when my birthday comes around and I put a whole hog on the smoker.

Happy birthday Andrew!!!:yo:


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

Tatuaje Pork Tenderloin

Is the winner hands down, this is a cigar to write home about, so good you would slap your mamma!


----------



## kdmckin (Feb 21, 2012)

Tatuaje Pork Tenderloin


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

chris1360 said:


> Pork tenderloin got my vote.... and how come you gonna serve up all that good southern food, and not invite a southern boy like myself? Tisk Tisk..... I will remember that when my birthday comes around and I put a whole hog on the smoker.
> 
> Happy birthday Andrew!!!:yo:


Dude, you're more than invited - but you'll have to cross the Mason-Dixon to get here!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

jphank said:


> I love me some grilled brussel sprouts!


Yes yes yes! Not many people share an appreciation for brussel sprouts, but that just means there are more sprouts to go around for those of us that love 'em!

And grilled, with some balsamic vinegar drizzled on them... Too good!


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Happy birthday Szyzk;aieghvnallllldvnvancv,kdna;gl!! I've never smoked any of your choices, but went with the Pork Tenderloin because that made me hungry. Enjoy brother!


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Opus X xXx (2007)
Happy birthday Andrew!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

I GOTTA try a Tenderloin. God help that poor bastard!!! Happy bornday, Andrew!!


----------



## Bunnosaurusrex (Feb 1, 2012)

Ok so someone may have pointed this out before now but i'm too lazy to read all the posts.... You have a whole day of dirthday.... SMOKE THEM ALL.DUMMY.... I propose a birthday menu, opus for breakfast with coffee, esg with a light lunch and a nice cold beer, mf while grilling and the tenderloin for desert with more beer and a bunch of friends jealously watching you smoke it!!!!!


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

Bunnosaurusrex said:


> Ok so someone may have pointed this out before now but i'm too lazy to read all the posts.... You have a whole day of dirthday.... SMOKE THEM ALL.DUMMY.... I propose a birthday menu, opus for breakfast with coffee, esg with a light lunch and a nice cold beer, mf while grilling and the tenderloin for desert with more beer and a bunch of friends jealously watching you smoke it!!!!!


I believe you left out the Don Carlos...which would fit in nicely as a night ending smoke. My :2


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

szyzk said:


> And grilled, with some balsamic vinegar drizzled on them... Too good!


I fry some bacon in a pan, remove and saute cut sprouts until browned in the bacon fat. Then add a little water and put a lid on to steam to perfection. Remove lid, add balsamic vinegar, butter and the bacon pieces and heat through.... :dr

Oh and I went with the Don Carlos :thumb:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Bunnosaurusrex said:


> Ok so someone may have pointed this out before now but i'm too lazy to read all the posts....


One major flaw in your devious plan is that I have to work that Saturday morning... You know, cigars don't sell themselves! So the pork butt goes on the grill as soon as I get home, the Cohiba get burned before the guests arrive, then I get to visit Mr. Drinkypoo while I entertain, then it's dinner followed by the smoke that you guys choose.



E Dogg said:


> I fry some bacon in a pan, remove and saute cut sprouts until browned in the bacon fat. Then add a little water and put a lid on to steam to perfection. Remove lid, add balsamic vinegar, butter and the bacon pieces and heat through.... :dr


Sounds wonderful, and the next time I cook sprouts indoors I will definitely do that!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Happy Friggin' Birthday, Andrew!


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Bunnosaurusrex said:


> Ok so someone may have pointed this out before now but i'm too lazy to read all the posts.... You have a whole day of dirthday.... SMOKE THEM ALL.DUMMY.... I propose a birthday menu, opus for breakfast with coffee, esg with a light lunch and a nice cold beer, mf while grilling and the tenderloin for desert with more beer and a bunch of friends jealously watching you smoke it!!!!!


I just realized that I now read Paul's posts in my head with his smarmy British accent..... Oh no.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!! Andrew, can't wait to see the pics!!!!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

First Happy birthday Andy!!!!


Second this contest is fixed... no Ron Mexicos on the list what type of party is it without a Ronnie M?


----------



## Dhughes12 (Feb 15, 2012)

im goin with the tenderloin. and if that doesnt win, send it to me, ill smoke it in your honor for your bday....just sayin


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Ashton - here's why.

AF, Tatuaje and My Father are perhaps more obvious choices. Plus I have that very Ashton waiting to be sacrificed to the volcano right now - I'd love to hear what other folks here think about them, and Ashton doesn't get as regular mention as the other marques.


----------



## getkennard (Oct 7, 2010)

Tat to go along with the sweet feed. Love the BBQ


----------



## hipoblaze (Feb 1, 2012)

i voted for the TAT since the pork tenderloin kinda fits your choice of food and every TAT i have had has been amazing.......also HAPPY BIRTHDAY buddy i too just had my B day on June 21st turned 30 and smoked a Bolivar from Ron i have had sitting for a bit and it was amazing....enjoy your day and your smoke brotha


joshey


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> no Ron Mexicos on the list what type of party is it without a Ronnie M?


Ain't no party like a Ron Mexico party 'cause a Ron Mexico party don't stop!


----------



## dyieldin (Sep 27, 2009)

I was going with the Tenderloin but I voted for Opus as you already had a lot pork planned. Have fun!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

well, you certainly didn't make the choices easy, did ya Bub?

all the sticks you chose are all great sticks and all worthy as birthday cigars, but in all honesty, since I've never smoked a 5-year old OpusX before, I'd choose that just for curiosity's sake.

or, I'd just smoke them all on my birthday, which would make the choice much simpler

Happy Birthday, Bub...may you have many many more in Good Health and Happiness


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> well, you certainly didn't make the choices easy, did ya Bub?


I was very close to including a Liga Privada A in the choices too, but I'm such a slow smoker... Given how packed with tobacco that cigar is, it would take me 6+ hours to smoke!

Also, thanks again for the birthday wishes everyone! The Tenderloin jumped out to a big lead but the Opus has slowly chipped away at the lead (it's less than double digits now), so I'm definitely interested to see where the voting ends up.

One last thing: I'm changing my bombing strategy again (it's my birthday and I'll do what I want!). Tomorrow, to celebrate my birthday, I'm launching two bombs - those should land at the end of the week. The random target from the list of birthday smoke voters will be chosen on Saturday and that will go out the same day, so the recipient should hopefully have it before the 4th...


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Voted for the Don Carlos, the dark horse!!


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

szyzk said:


> I was very close to including a Liga Privada A in the choices too, but I'm such a slow smoker... Given how packed with tobacco that cigar is, it would take me 6+ hours to smoke!
> 
> Also, thanks again for the birthday wishes everyone! The Tenderloin jumped out to a big lead but the Opus has slowly chipped away at the lead (it's less than double digits now), so I'm definitely interested to see where the voting ends up.
> 
> One last thing: I'm changing my bombing strategy again (it's my birthday and I'll do what I want!). Tomorrow, to celebrate my birthday, I'm launching two bombs - those should land at the end of the week. The random target from the list of birthday smoke voters will be chosen on Saturday and that will go out the same day, so the recipient should hopefully have it before the 4th...


It's my birthday and I'll bomb if I want to, bomb if I want to, bomb if I want to....


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Happy Birthday Andrew!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Pork Tenderloin is winning by 10 votes... Everyone still has time to get their vote in!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

The poll is closed and the Pork Tenderloin is the clear winner!

I'll have a review up Sunday. As for who's getting bombed... You'll just have to wait until it lands!

Thanks for participating, everyone!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Posted: *http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/312616-tatuaje-pork-tenderloin-review.html#post3611471*


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

szyzk said:


> Posted: *http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/non-habanos-reviews/312616-tatuaje-pork-tenderloin-review.html#post3611471*


Hope you enjoyed the smoke Andy buts its not to early to have another.


----------

